# Union Contact Pros or Rome Mob Boss



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact pros are really great bindings


----------



## Snowboarder22 (Nov 16, 2014)

What do you like about them if you don't mind explaining and would you consider them a soft flexing binding?


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going on year three with the same pair of Contact pros. I average around 60 days a year on them and have never had a problem no breaks cracks or anything, easily the most comfortable bindings if used all around, I pretty much ride only park but I have no issue at all taking them wherever. Thinking about retiring them half way through the year and getting another pair.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

They are not soft but they do give some. I think the are stiffer than the mobs but the baseplate is softer though because of the way the Eva sits


----------



## Snowboarder22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. A question about the canting, what exactly does it do? Is it just for reducing fatigue or does it help improve body alignment while riding?


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Never rode the Rome's but I love my Contact Pros.....they get my vote.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Snowboarder22 said:


> Thanks for the replies. A question about the canting, what exactly does it do? Is it just for reducing fatigue or does it help improve body alignment while riding?


What canting does is "correctly" align your knees, it makes a more natural and comfortable feeling, its not a big difference. I use them on my wakeboard bindings with another pair without canted footbeds and the difference isn't really big. If you really wanted canted but want to go unions check this out. EasyLoungin | Union Canted Footbedzzz....


----------



## Snowboarder22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh ok thanks. So what I'm getting at canting is that it will help slightly, but isn't something that will make a drastic difference in the way you ride a snowboard?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Snowboarder22 said:


> Oh ok thanks. So what I'm getting at canting is that it will help slightly, but isn't something that will make a drastic difference in the way you ride a snowboard?


Nothing will make a drastic difference unless you are riding a plank of wood. 
IF you use canting, stop riding for a bit, remove the canting, then go out riding. You won't suddenly be able to do a triple cork. Heck, you won't even be able to slide a rail any easier.

Although canting might help comfort slightly in the long run, i have never did it.

As for the bindings, I ride contact pro's. so my vote goes to them


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

This is from Rome's page on canting. Yes, I Cant | Binding Tech | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2015

For laps in the park you really don't need it, but if your doing all mountain and free riding it reduces foot fatigue and your knees will thank you later. The toe and ankle straps on the mob boss bindings are some of the best and most comfortable I've used.


----------



## Snowboarder22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ride a Lobster Park Board and I'm trying to decide which binding would be best for it. Both of them seem like really good bindings.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Snowboarder22 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I ride a Lobster Park Board and I'm trying to decide which binding would be best for it. Both of them seem like really good bindings.


Stop over-analyzing it. Just pick whichever model you like better; whether that's based on price, color, team riders, whatever. I promise you you won't be bummed on your binding choice, whatever it ends up being.


----------



## Snowboarder22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah your right I'm not trying to over analyze it. I am going to go with the Contact Pros. Do you guys know if there is any difference between last years model and this years, besides the tool less toe cap adjustment?


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken there have been zero changes other then what you mentioned since my 2012/13 pair


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Snowboarder22 said:


> Yeah your right I'm not trying to over analyze it. I am going to go with the Contact Pros. Do you guys know if there is any difference between last years model and this years, besides the tool less toe cap adjustment?


not for sure but I think I new toe strap? I have the 2014's, if you can get them for cheaper you won't be able to feel a difference


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

ehcanadian30 said:


> If I'm not mistaken there have been zero changes other then what you mentioned since my 2012/13 pair


Defiantly mistaken on this one, they reduced the footprint and changed the EVA foam, and I think new ratchets? A new ankle strap also


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Defiantly mistaken on this one, they reduced the footprint and changed the EVA foam, and I think new ratchets? A new ankle strap also


Yea my bad Just read up on them, EVA foam and smaller base plate, ratchets look about the same, toolless adjustments and your right about the ankle strap.... Anyone want a pair of 12/13's? :hairy:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ehcanadian30 said:


> Yea my bad Just read up on them, EVA foam and smaller base plate, ratchets look about the same, toolless adjustments and your right about the ankle strap.... Anyone want a pair of 12/13's? :hairy:


Brand new ratchets as well. Contact Pro will have the ones without the push-pin on them.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can you adjust the angle of the high back on Union bindings though? I went with Burton bindings because you can match the angle of the high back to the heel side edge of the board.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Can you adjust the angle of the high back on Union bindings though? I went with Burton bindings because you can match the angle of the high back to the heel side edge of the board.


Like rotate them to be in line with the heel side edge?

Yes.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

i have the boss' on my artifact, great bindings, highly adjustable and super plush comfy straps. the cant beds help absorb a lot of chop too


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Can you adjust the angle of the high back on Union bindings though? I went with Burton bindings because you can match the angle of the high back to the heel side edge of the board.


Don't do it. I have been pretty reliably informed that it is unnecessary/pointless/a waste of time.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like this year's Union Contact Pro has canted footbeds, but with multi-density EVA like Burtons, so it's not visible normally. The Union T. Rice has visible canting, but only in the gas pedal. It doesn't run along the entire footbed to your heel. I wonder how that feels underfoot...probably a bit weird at first...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Pretty sure that has been the case since the overhauled Contact *Prop* was introduced in 2013-14. I recall that there was a post from the Union people on this forum where they were somewhat ambivalent about calling it canting or not.


Correct, last year's Contact Pro had it as well. Sounded like he was looking at brand new stuff, so just discusing 2015 stuff specifically with both models referenced.


----------



## jrdn94 (Nov 25, 2014)

whats the difference between the contact and the contacts pros?


----------

